# Help Buck can't pee



## ahahahni1 (Sep 4, 2006)

I have a 6 month old LaMancha buckling. He keeps trying to pee and can't and is yelling a lot. My husband is not home and I am not sure what to do. Once I saw a few drops come out but nothing substantial. I called my husbands cell since he is out of town working and he thinks the goat could have stones. Please tell me what to do to help the poor guy. 

Marie


----------



## fishhead (Jul 19, 2006)

Try to find someone with some ammonium chloride. Also, if you can find it some acepromazine will help relax him and take some of the pain away. I don't know the dosage but a search of this site might turn up the dosage.

This is serious. Don't wait until morning.

I can't search the archives. Small animal vets carry acepromazine and can help with the dosage. Feed stores may carry the ammonium chloride but of course it's Saturday night.


----------



## SunsetSonata (Nov 23, 2006)

Time for the vet, and now. If he has a urinary blockage he could be dead tomorrow... not to scare you but I used to work at a vet's. It's a very painful condition.


----------



## fishhead (Jul 19, 2006)

Yes if you want to keep him I would be calling the vet tonight. If he's yelling he's in pain.

http://fiascofarm.com/goats/stones.htm

Treatment:
Â·	If urine flow is completely blocked, consult a veterinarian immediately. Surgical removal of the urethral process may provide beneficial if the blockage is at or near the end of the penis.
Â·	If obstruction of urine flow is not complete (animal still passing small amounts of urine) you may try withholding feed for 24 hours in conjunction with oral dosing of ammonium chloride (0.20-0.33 g/kg body weight) (see below). This may acidify the urine and help dissolve the stones. Dosing should be continued daily (you can resume feeding) for at least 1 week due to the probable presence of multiple stones in the bladder. I would also administer E Z P herbal formula
Mixing Instructions for Ammonium Chloride Solution (Oral Drench Treatment)For a mixture of 0.26 grams of NH4Cl per kg of body weight
If the goat weighs this much:	Give the goat orally 40 CC of the following mixture
30 lbs 0.78 lbs of NH4Cl mixed with one gallon of water
45 lbs 1.17 lbs of NH4Cl mixed with one gallon of water
60 lbs 1.56 lbs of NH4Cl mixed with one gallon of water
Caution: Ammonia toxicity can a potential problem, however the oral dosing of NH4Cl to treat urinary calculi is a desperation effort. Therefore, the risk of ammonia complications may be tolerable in light of impending death if urine flow is not reestablished.


----------



## Feral Nature (Feb 21, 2007)

Here is an article from the Goatkeeping 101 page of www.dairygoatinfo.com


Click here for urinary calculi ---> http://dairygoatinfo.com/viewtopic.php?t=181&highlight=urinary


It is important not to feed grain to bucks or wethers as this diet can increase the likelihood of stones. If grain must be fed, then ad ammonium chloride to the diet daily. My bucks and wethers eat alfalfa pellets only with no grain at all....OR...med. meat goat pellets that has ammonium chloride as an ingredient....they never recieve grain, not even as a treat.

I hope you can give your little buck some relief. You might try the manipulation technique mentioned in the article. He needs banamine for pain and to reduce the inflamation and swelling. It would have to come from the vet. If the stone is near the end of the penis, you may be able to remove it....good luck.


----------



## deetu (Dec 19, 2004)

I know not everyone believes me but I have successfully gotten a kid to pee after squirting white vinegar and water up the sheath and massaging it in, all the way up. My idea is that if the vet is going to cut the tag off, why can't the vinegar and water soften and break up any obsturction. 
I also drench with the vinegar and water.
It has worked for me twice.


----------



## Caprice Acres (Mar 6, 2005)

That vinegar might actually be a good idea... isn't ammonium chloride that breaks up the stones an acid? so actually, any stronger but safe acid, maybe even lemon juice or vinegar, could be used like this. It may burn like heck, but it would possibly save the goat's life. I'd start them on antibiotics after something like that, and some sort of pain killer.

Oh, eliminate all feeds but hay from the wether's life. They don't need any grain whatsoever.


----------

